# New in town :)



## LMS (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm a 27 yrs old female and I recently moved to Hong Kong for work. I'm living on Hong Kong Island and would like to meet new people and make new friends. Anyone here who would like to get together and hang out?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please look at the first STICKY post "meeting people in Hong Kong " you will meet like minded people there


----------



## richard0907 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi I'm a native of Hong Kong, nice to meet you.


----------

